# Reward Zones



## margo (Feb 5, 2010)

We're planning our first Amtrak trip. It will be from Chicago to Williston, ND. This is 1 zone, I believe. I have 16,000 AGR points and can buy some more. How many points do I need to have a roomette for 2 people for the round trip? Thank you.


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 5, 2010)

margo said:


> We're planning our first Amtrak trip. It will be from Chicago to Williston, ND. This is 1 zone, I believe. I have 16,000 AGR points and can buy some more. How many points do I need to have a roomette for 2 people for the round trip? Thank you.


It doesn't matter if it is one or two people, the amount of points is the same.

A round trip between two cities in the same zone is the same thing as two one-way trips between the same two cities. The one-zone roomette award amount is 15,000, so you would need 30,000.

You can only buy 10,000 points per calendar year, so that would leave you short. You could consider opening an Chase Amtrak Visa card and get at least 5.000 points just for doing that.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 5, 2010)

All AGR awards are one way only. So you will need 1 award for Chicago to Williston and 1 award for Williston to Chicago. Since a 1 zone roomette is 15,000 AGR points, you will need a total of 30,000 points. But that would include the rail fare *PLUS* the roomette *PLUS* all meals in the diner *FOR 2 PASSENGERS*! 

If you wanted to go roomette both ways, you would need 14,000 more points! But if you both wanted to go coach both ways, it would be 5,500 points per person or 11,000 one way in coach or 22,000 round trip in coach.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Depending on when you travel it may be better to just pay for the tickets instead of buying them. If you can get low bucket tickets then it is not worth it to even consider AGR for this trip.


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 5, 2010)

Guest said:


> Depending on when you travel it may be better to just pay for the tickets instead of buying them. If you can get low bucket tickets then it is not worth it to even consider AGR for this trip.


I agree _if you can afford the fare._

However, if the OP can't, AGR awards are a viable option.

If it were me, I would use it (and am) for a 'loophole' trip, like New Orleans to Los Angeles via Washington DC, and Chicago. YES, that is a two-zone trip!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 5, 2010)

margo said:


> We're planning our first Amtrak trip. It will be from Chicago to Williston, ND. This is 1 zone, I believe. I have 16,000 AGR points and can buy some more. How many points do I need to have a roomette for 2 people for the round trip? Thank you.


Others pointed out the details re points etc. for your trip, why not consider a loophole trip, you could purchase a paid coach ticket on the CZ from CHI-OMA, then have a 1 zone,15.000 point AGR trip for 2 to SAC-PDX-Williston or paid to KCY on the SWC, then a 1 zone,15,000 point AGR trip to LAX,then the CS to PDX and the EB to Williston. (you could also ride the Lincoln Service to STL and the MORR to KCY,( a speciial route, only 2,000 points for 2, or 3,000 for Business Class) then do the SWC, it might be cheaper!)

Its worth athought, 5 nights for 2 on the train with meals for 2 beats one night IMHO!


----------



## margo (Feb 6, 2010)

margo said:


> We're planning our first Amtrak trip. It will be from Chicago to Williston, ND. This is 1 zone, I believe. I have 16,000 AGR points and can buy some more. How many points do I need to have a roomette for 2 people for the round trip? Thank you.


Thanks to everyone for clearing this up.


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 7, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> If it were me, I would use it (and am) for a 'loophole' trip, like New Orleans to Los Angeles via Washington DC, and Chicago. YES, that is a two-zone trip!


Sorry for the sidetrack, but I'd hate to see someone spend more points than they have to. Couldn't you also go from NOL to ABQ as a one-zone award and then purchase the additional ticket from ABQ to LAX? It was only $62 for coach and $150 for a roomette when I checked it yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > If it were me, I would use it (and am) for a 'loophole' trip, like New Orleans to Los Angeles via Washington DC, and Chicago. YES, that is a two-zone trip!
> ...


You could if you wanted, but at the AGR point purchase price of 2.75 cents per point it would only cost $137.50 for the extra 5000 points to make it 2 zones. Obviously it would be better to go with points if you wanted to stay in a roomette as the points are cheaper than the accommodation charge. If you had two people it is almost the same price for points in a roomette vs two coach tickets so you would be better using points this route also. Now for a single person it would be a difference of $75 between buying a coach ticket vs buying the points. For me $75 would be worth it for two meals, a good nights rest, and staying settled in one place the whole trip.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: amazing how every AGR thread turns into "Use a loophole"

Some people are just trying to get somewhere for free. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> :lol: amazing how every AGR thread turns into "Use a loophole"


You mean there's another reason? :huh:


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 8, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > If it were me, I would use it (and am) for a 'loophole' trip, like New Orleans to Los Angeles via Washington DC, and Chicago. YES, that is a two-zone trip!
> ...


I guess you missed my point. I am going from LAX to NOL via Chicago and Washington (I know I said it reverse above, a little white lie).

My point was that you can travel across the whole country for only a two zone award. Yes I could go the cheaper / direct way, but I want as much time ON the train as possible.


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 8, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I guess you missed my point. I am going from LAX to NOL via Chicago and Washington (I know I said it reverse above, a little white lie).
> My point was that you can travel across the whole country for only a two zone award. Yes I could go the cheaper / direct way, but I want as much time ON the train as possible.


Yeah, for some reason I was thinking you could get the same routing through WAS, but the best I can do now is to go through CVS. And the guest was right that it would be cheaper to just buy points, so nevermind me...that's what I get for posting that early in the morning.


----------

